
Not an option: time for companies to embrace security by default - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/not-an-option-time-for-companies-to-embrace-security-by-default.ars
======
pavel_lishin
I think someone in another thread mentioned that this is a game theory problem
- no one company has the incentive to start enforcing some of these decisions,
since it may drive uses away. ("Ugh, I _hate_ AT&T, they always make me enter
my stupid PIN number for my voicemail! I'm going back to Verizon when my
contract is up!")

------
dreamdu5t
Companies should make security a priority!? Wow nobody has said that before.
Thank god arstechnica has come along and told us security should be a
priority.

------
Maven911
things like https costs companies a lot (in server capacity), thus companies
are reluctant

